
The states that are seeing a boom in population and the states that aren't - kochb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/12/28/the-states-that-are-seeing-a-boom-in-population-and-the-states-that-arent/
======
DrScump
That chart has a pretty critical caveat: _" Does not include immigration to
the U.S."_

